# NordicFuzzCon 2013 - Stockholm, Sweden



## Miles T.F. Baxxter (Oct 25, 2012)

So, have you heard about NordicFuzzCon?

It's a furry convention taking place in Stockholm, Sweden, at the end of March 2013. You can read more about it at the official website, and you can get the latest breaking news by following the equally official Fur Affinity, or the official-est twitter account.

It's going to be fun! Even if it there will, no doubt, be a fair number of Swedes there (in addition to people from other countries, of course). And I hope you can come. Yes, _you_! No, not _you_; the guy next to you. The guy with the sombrero and silk scarf. Yes, him. Oh, but if you want to come too, that would be great! The more the merrier.

Hope to see you there!


----------



## Pan157 (Nov 5, 2012)

Have i heard of it. Yes I have and I'm registered.


----------



## Validuz (Nov 29, 2012)

Whutt!!! I can't believe i haven't heard of this! That's awesome!
Edit: First post! . .  First of hundreds. Muahaha.


----------

